# Bullet is making a weird squeaking noise



## BriannaVirginia (Dec 17, 2012)

Bullet is my sister's rabbit. He's a dwarf (I think) and he is really old. Not sure exactly, but at least 7 years. I just heard him make this crazy squeaking noise that I have _never_ heard him do and he was laying on his side. It lasted about a minute and then he got up and drank a lot of water. Then he was fine. It was super high-pitched. I didn't know he coule make a noise that high.

I'm really worried. My sister is coming home for Christmas (couldn't take Bullet to NYC) this week and I just hope he'll be okay.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome to RO.

Rabbits in pain will "scream." It's really a terrible sound and you sort of just know it when you hear it. The only time I ever heard my rabbit scream was immediately before he passed away. Another sign of serious pain is grinding their teeth. They will also "tooth purr" when they're happy but the purring is light whereas the grinding you could probably hear from across the room. 

A rabbit with respiratory problems might wheeze. Does that sound like what you were hearing?

Your best bet is to take him to a rabbit savvy vet for a checkup.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 18, 2012)

missyscove said:


> Rabbits in pain will "scream."



That's what I thought, too, but about a year ago when someone was trying to breed a female, she screamed & people were saying it was fright, not pain & they said it was ok to keep trying to breed her. This was on another forum, so I don't know if it's not pain, but I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

it can be pain or fear... you have to judge by the situation which it's likely to be. a bunny lying on their side is most likely not afraid of anything or they'd be in a better position to try to flee, so in this situation, I'd say it was severe pain.

we have a great library of rabbit-savvy vets here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/

it sounds like he definitely needs a vet trip.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 20, 2012)

When I've heard bunnies scream, not only is it high pitched but pretty loud. If it wasn't so loud, it could have been more of a squeak which they occationally do like it they have an issues breathing sometimes if they turn their headfunny or something.


----------

